# Best guard dog



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

ok ...my property has been broken into twice and i dont want it to happen again.
iv had dogs all my life ,previously had a great dane but the way they run is just weird i think.
so what type of dog do you think should be guarding our herps? i like the look of bull terriers but are they to short ? bull mastiffs i like ,my friend has a couple and ther pretty awesome guard dogs with a pretty intimidating bark...but i just cant make up my mind.

so what type of breed would you get to guard your property ? i need a serious dog that no one would want to mess with and is totally legal.

Cheers


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 5, 2009)

I love Rotties, so I would probably get one of those. However, mastiffs are pretty cool dogs too.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 5, 2009)

German shepard.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the best of both, he is a Mastiff/ Rotty and fantastic with the kids and anyone I invite in, but if someone he doesn't know tries to comes in, then it's a different story.
To us he's just a massive 80kg sook, but no one else would guess that when they see him.


----------



## python blue (Sep 5, 2009)

i would have to say a Shar pei, our girl is the best dog/gaurd dog we have ever had, there great with people always wanting to play but once dark comes at our house if anyone just walks past the drive way she goes mental barks like crazy but other wise never barks for anyother reason.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 5, 2009)

mastiff's can be big wosses 
dobermans are the best dogs! there quick, agile, loyal, couragous, smart, efficent hunters, great to train ect.. my dad's friends has 2 of them, there great with kidsc and are excellent guard dogs! best dogs you can have! get a doberman!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 5, 2009)

German shepard. 3rd smartest dog and used by the police.


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 5, 2009)

It depends if you want an 'alert dog' or a 'chew a theifs leg off dog'. I have a very small house block and had to get a small dog, I eventally went with a Miniature Pinscher. The best alert dog I have ever had. Compact and smart, if anyone approaches the house he lets us know, his barks is MUCH louder than his bite (and physical size). Looks like a 1/4 scale model of a Domerman.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

I dunno, the good ol border collie can be a bit of a surprize... :lol:

View attachment 101206


View attachment 101207


View attachment 101208


View attachment 101209


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

Hsut77 said:


> It depends if you want an 'alert dog' or a 'chew a theifs leg off dog'. I have a very small house block and had to get a small dog, I eventally went with a Miniature Pinscher. The best alert dog I have ever had. Compact and smart, if anyone approaches the house he lets us know, his barks is MUCH louder than his bite (and physical size). Looks like a 1/4 scale model of a Domerman.


 
Have you got pics of your mini Pinsch? I love dobermans but i want to know what a proper mini P looks like.


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 5, 2009)

Get a mixed breed...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 5, 2009)

Depends on how big your bank account is and if you got a good lawyer ,for when your dog attacks someone (even on your own property) and they sue you ....

You just want an alert dog that lets you know someone is there ..you dont need a killing machine to make that point ..this is where the cross over mistake happens ..guard dogs ,make great guard dogs ...but when guard duty is over they should be caged away ..pet dogs are just that ,social animals that interact with humans happily and will still let you know if someone is there..if they really want to break into your home mate ,a dog is not gonna stop them ..you will end up with a dead dog and home still broken into ..
get an alarm system and security lights ,if your that worried .


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

Or a brown patrolling the backyard.. When they get bitten and die you can claim its a wild one. Hahahahaa


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 5, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Have you got pics of your mini Pinsch? I love dobermans but i want to know what a proper mini P looks like.



Here you go, taken today, 10 months old and 30cm high. He is from the best breeder in Aus, dosen't look like much of a guard dog, but he gets the job done.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 5, 2009)

He is so cute ...how big will he end up ?


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 5, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> He is so cute ...how big will he end up ?



He is as big as he will get, just will fill out a bit more in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 5, 2009)

Not sure if you get them here, but in my opinion you can't go past a 'Boerboel' (similar to a bullmastiff) Boerboel history

I'd also get a little jack russell as a partner as they are so alert and will work well with the boerboel.


----------



## jinin (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhodesian Ridgebacks i have to say win it hands down! They have a loud and deep bark. Big Dogs. Can look agressive but not very often. Bark at every noise they hear. They where used in Zimbabwe(Rhodesia) to hunt lions in packs and apparently they were used to keep Zimbabweans off the white mens property. so i was told. I Have 1 and he does the best job he scares everyone, the only let down is that if the person wasnt scared by how he looks and sounds and ran at the dog. the ridgy wouldnt hurt anyone so it would hide and be scared. other than that great guard dog.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 5, 2009)

one of these!
http://www.guardianangel.in/ga//uploads/mailer_pics/worlds_biggest_dog_sm.jpg
i think its a bull mastiff


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2009)

Danes are the best.
They look the part but won't hurt anyone.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 5, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> one of these!
> http://www.guardianangel.in/ga//uploads/mailer_pics/worlds_biggest_dog_sm.jpg
> i think its a bull mastiff



That would be a Neapolitan mastiff not a bully. :lol:


----------



## Andrais (Sep 5, 2009)

hahahahahahahah!
LOVE the pics of the min pin! im sorry i just can't stop laughing, its so cute! and its got that funny expression on its face like my little dog! hahaha awsome


----------



## AlexN (Sep 5, 2009)

I reckon you can't go wrong with an indoor trained doberman and a pair of male rotties outside... People aren't jumping the fence to come face to face with a pair of 45~50kg rotties, if the do, and they get inside, they are gonna meet a real big angry lookin dog with a voice deeper barry white..


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

im pretty shor i will be getting a neapolitan mastiff or a douge de bordaux ( french mastiff )

they are awesome looking dogs imo. my mate has a neo its dribbles every wer :lol: my wife and i really like douge. any info or pics on these would be appreiated ,i saw a litter of red nose APBT x douge de bourdaux the other day ,interesting mix i think  $1200 a pup :?

keep the dog suggestions coming people! 

cheers


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 5, 2009)

doberman german shepard or a rottie


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2009)

All you need mate is the next three things sensor,slingshot and emmnce the sensor alerts you the thiefs are there ,well thats what the sling shot and ammo are for.Some would disagree but itworks for me lol.


----------



## xenathepython (Sep 5, 2009)

German Shepard, they're smart and scary. My beauty scares anybody away but if we invite them i then its all good, If Its just me or me or my sister she gets super protective and goes nuts if someone tries to enter. Great watch dog and will stop barking when told. I'll never get a different type of dog


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2009)

danes are the best .... she knows who and what is on her turf before i can see them but if i greet them she is as nice as pie


----------



## King_of_lizardz (Sep 5, 2009)

xenathepython said:


> German Shepard, they're smart and scary. My beauty scares anybody away but if we invite them i then its all good, If Its just me or me or my sister she gets super protective and goes nuts if someone tries to enter. Great watch dog and will stop barking when told. I'll never get a different type of dog


 they are nice dogs , but im after a short haired dog.


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 5, 2009)

Billy Goats are the best guard animals!!!


----------



## Mousie (Sep 5, 2009)

Our Ridgey x Bull Mastiff x Bull Arab is a top guard dog. Awesome bark but unfortunately he wouldn't hesitate to follow up on that bark (unfortunate for legal reasons only - anyone who would dare to go in with him *should* be bitten either for their stupidity or because they are trying to break in!).

I've been thinking of getting a Bull Mastiff cross something with good joints next. Love their look.

Hsut77 thats one good looking mini pinscer

Cosmicwolf4 do you have any pics of your rotty mastiff cross. I have never seen one of these before but it sounds good.

A pic of my boy...


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

I do have some of him when he was a puppy, but you can see his colours. I need to upload the others to this pc.
He really is just the best dog, fantastic with the kids and the other animals.
He looks like a rotty in colour, but has the mix in the body shape.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 5, 2009)

my friend has an american bulldog, very loyal, cant play fight, or wrestle or play footy with him infront of the dog, without being bitten or nipped. also it is ver intemedating when it barks if u dont no it.


Will


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had rotty crosses for many years and have always found them to be so loyal to family and very protective of the property without being classed as dangerous. 
Mine have all been very intelligent and learned who they could trust quickly. Badger won't let anyone in either that yard or the house if we aren't there, yet our grandkids can do anything to him and he just takes it, when he's had enough, he gets up and walks away.


----------



## anntay (Sep 5, 2009)

sorry to hear about ya house any dog a foxie is one good one if you want small or shepard, rotties


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

Go the billy goat idea, no one would claim vicious goat.. Hahaha Plus i think they would be too embarassed to whinge to the RSPCA after being whooped by a goat.
Id love one, but the man says no..


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We got a rotty from this place.By far the best dog we have ever owned and worth hes weight in gold 
Rottweiler Sales - Worldwide Delivery


----------



## thals (Sep 5, 2009)

Heya mate,

If you're serious about a well-trained proper guard dog, check out this site:

Guard Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training | Dog Boarding Kennels | Dog Sales


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 5, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Heya mate,
> 
> If you're serious about a well-trained proper guard dog, check out this site:
> 
> Guard Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training | Dog Boarding Kennels | Dog Sales


Same place as I posted lol:lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 5, 2009)

jinin said:


> Rhodesian Ridgebacks i have to say win it hands down! They have a loud and deep bark. Big Dogs. Can look agressive but not very often. Bark at every noise they hear. They where used in Zimbabwe(Rhodesia) to hunt lions in packs and apparently they were used to keep Zimbabweans off the white mens property. so i was told. I Have 1 and he does the best job he scares everyone, the only let down is that if the person wasnt scared by how he looks and sounds and ran at the dog. the ridgy wouldnt hurt anyone so it would hide and be scared. other than that great guard dog.


I was going to say the same thing. My uncle had 2 until a few months ago, they were fantastic guard dogs but were still very much a pet dog too.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 5, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> I dunno, the good ol border collie can be a bit of a surprize... :lol:


 
That dog looks a little bit like a wolf....I would not like to be chased by that thing!!!:shock:


----------



## thals (Sep 5, 2009)

jdonly1 said:


> Same place as I posted lol:lol:



lol they are one of the best and most reputable, have spoken with them previously in regards their dogs and services, couldn't reccommend them enough


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 5, 2009)

Forget the dog........Maybe you should get a crocodile to guard your herp room


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> That dog looks a little bit like a wolf....I would not like to be chased by that thing!!!:shock:


 
Hehe It was trick photography, he used to bark at my other dog, and thats what mid-bark looked like. 
Although he was a schitzo, and a pound dog. Once he learnt how to jump a fence he got into fights with other dogs and went loopy.. I had to put him down.


----------



## Mousie (Sep 5, 2009)

[_QUOTE=JungleRob;1524236]Not sure if you get them here, but in my opinion you can't go past a 'Boerboel' (similar to a bullmastiff) __Boerboel history_

_I'd also get a little jack russell as a partner as they are so alert and will work well with the boerboel.[/QUOTE]_

Wow. Thanks JungleRob for letting me know of this breed. I had never heard of them before. They sound just right. The only comment I read that would make me hesitate was the following...

_"I have read about some breeds that will supposedly pin and intruder to the ground but won't bite unless absolutely necessary. The Boerboel is not such a breed. If someone is foolish enough to invade his territory or attack one of his family, a good Boerboel will definitely put the person in hospital"_

Yes they are available in Australia
Ataraxia
Dandaloo Boerboels


----------



## Mousie (Sep 5, 2009)

[_QUOTE=cosmicwolf4;1524316]I do have some of him when he was a puppy, but you can see his colours. I need to upload the others to this pc._
_He really is just the best dog, fantastic with the kids and the other animals._
_He looks like a rotty in colour, but has the mix in the body shape.[/QUOTE]_

Thanks for the pic. Little cutie for sure!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not so little anymore, he's as taller than me when he stands up and I'm 5'2", weighs 80kg against my 56kg. When that pic was taken he was 8 weeks and 4 kg lol


----------



## Miss B (Sep 5, 2009)

Bullmastiff..?


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 5, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> lol they are one of the best and most reputable, have spoken with them previously in regards their dogs and services, couldn't reccommend them enough


Same here,our dog will even try go get some one in a car.Had the Johos come in one day(they took no notice of all the signs on the gate:?)and our dog scratched the crap out of the car trying to get the driver.
The only way they got back out the gate was to drive up and down the drive to wear the dog out and he stayed up at the house
I dont think we will be getting any more Johos out this way again:lol:


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 5, 2009)

He's an English Bullmastiff x rotty


----------



## Miss B (Sep 5, 2009)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> He's an English Bullmastiff x rotty



Sorry, I wasn't questioning the breed of your dog 

I was just suggesting a Bullmastiff.


----------



## Mousie (Sep 5, 2009)

[_QUOTE=jdonly1;1524401]Same here,our dog will even try go get some one in a car.Had the Johos come in one day(they took no notice of all the signs on the gate:?)and our dog scratched the crap out of the car trying to get the driver._
_The only way they got back out the gate was to drive up and down the drive to wear the dog out and he stayed up at the house_
_I dont think we will be getting any more Johos out this way again:lol:[/QUOTE]_

Very cool  Did they ever try to hit you up to repair the scratches? That would make you super :evil:


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mousie said:


> [_QUOTE=jdonly1;1524401]Same here,our dog will even try go get some one in a car.Had the Johos come in one day(they took no notice of all the signs on the gate:?)and our dog scratched the crap out of the car trying to get the driver._
> _The only way they got back out the gate was to drive up and down the drive to wear the dog out and he stayed up at the house_
> _I dont think we will be getting any more Johos out this way again:lol:_



Very cool  Did they ever try to hit you up to repair the scratches? That would make you super :evil:[/QUOTE]
Nope,a bloke from the shire caught up with me a few weeks later and basically said they were bloody stupid for entering the property.


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 5, 2009)

Cant go past a german shepard for a guard dog, he could be the worlds biggest sook (and they often are) and people would still be scared of him! The look of them just demands respect. But they have lovely natures if treated right


----------



## Mousie (Sep 5, 2009)

jdonly1 said:


> Very cool  Did they ever try to hit you up to repair the scratches? That would make you super :evil:


 
_Nope,a bloke from the shire caught up with me a few weeks later and basically said they were bloody stupid for entering the property.[/QUOTE]_

Excellent  Perfect outcome.


----------



## viridis (Sep 5, 2009)

Owning a breed that is illegal is irrelevant. Regardless of local laws highlighting specific banned breeds, if a Pomeranian bites someone then the dog will get put down.

If you are a responsible owner that has a fence which a child, preacher or junk mail distributer cannot enter unintentionally (i.e.; 2.1 meter block) than there is only one choice for an extreme guard dog.

Fila Brasileiro.

Approx $5000 each, and one of the few breeds that were intentionally bred to attack humans they are loyal to owners and family though they will attack (and often kill) anyone else.

Owning a pure Fila (very rare in Australia) on anything less than 10 + acres, is somewhat foolish and it is only a matter of time before your dog gets put down. With all of the tossers entering private property these days, in all but the most extreme guarding circumstances, owning pure Fila’s is irresponsible.

The question was what is the best Guard Dog? This has been answered with the above breed.

 If the question was ‘What is a fantastic guard dog that will not see me in jail for importing an illegal dog that is on the Australian 'banned breed' list when it kills somebody’, then the answer is one of many readily available and legal breeds of dogs available. 

Up near the top of the list would have to be your average run of the mill Red Cattle dog. Good bark, big enough to make most thieves think twice about entering the property and cheap, loyal pets.

Cheers,
Viridis.


----------



## Dave (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with a Cattle Dog, they are a good dogs. I went to have a look at a breeders dogs today and her stud dog "Elvis" was 37kg of muscle, he would put a mastiffs Shoulder/Chest to shame  you can pick em up for as little as $50 and purebreds are anywhere from 700-1000 (papered,vaccinated,micro chipped etc)


----------



## miley_take (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a Border collie and a cattle dog. Both are loyal, and great with our family...as young kids (8 and 4) my sister and I could dress up the border collie and he'd sit there and take it. I feel extremely safe with these two, and often go walking with one or the other, sometimes the both of them, and feel even safer. I know that if I feel threatened they will protect me. I've had intruders attempt to enter our home, but the border collie scared them off. If the dogs are upset at something outside, and it's serious, the cattle dog will lie down in front of the door and not let me out until the BC has checked it out...my family trust them enough to let me stay home alone over a weekend and not worry too much about home invasion.

Down sides are, they are both highly intelligent, and need a lot of obedience training or they become handfuls. Also, lots of exercise is needed or they get bored and then destructive


----------



## Noongato (Sep 5, 2009)

Alot of painters etc have the old cattle dog under their ute. They are nasty peices of work the cattledogs. Abolutely loyal to the death to their owner, but nasty horrors to everyone else.
At least the ones ive ever seen are. And ive found the reds to be more aggro than the blues.
In fact. Ive heard so many more bad stories about cattledogs biting people than the pitbull BS.
Theyre still a tops dog, and as aussie as they come.. Well besides the Kelpie and dingo i guess.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave said:


> I agree with a Cattle Dog, they are a good dogs. I went to have a look at a breeders dogs today and her stud dog "Elvis" was 37kg of muscle, he would put a mastiffs Shoulder/Chest to shame  you can pick em up for as little as $50 and purebreds are anywhere from 700-1000 (papered,vaccinated,micro chipped etc)



Seriously Dave :lol: a 37kg cattledog has nothing on the shear size of a Mastiff, I have had both Bullmastiffs and Cattles.... You have to be very careful picking "guard" dogs, dog that bite arn't socially accepted these days, and you can find yourself in alot of trouble if it does so... My 30kg Cattle was an absolute weapon, fully trained for many years, won ribbons in obedience... but paid the ultimate price for biting a kid who stuck his hand over the gate.. killed us all... My Bullmastiffs were pretty friendly, they would bark and "bail" people in the yard up, but I doubt they would of bitten anyone.... other dogs another story, out 70kg male almost tore the leg off a male cattledog that jumped out fence to steal Pubo's bones... took him a while, but he finally got him..... There are many serious type dogs out there, and some can be a real handfull.... The most serious type of dog I have laid eyes on myself is my mates Boerboel, its 85kgs of lean mean killing machine... it would snap a Shepard or rottie in half.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 6, 2009)

There are a number of good guarding breeds, but it comes down to what you are willing to exercise. A doberman or German Shepherd is more athletic and needs more exercise than the more heavily built rotties and mastiffs. Cattle dogs need more exercise than the rest put together. All are great dogs if kept properly. We used to keep a rottie in an inner city flat. We walked him for an hour every day (rain or shine) and he was great. We'd pass people with cattle dogs in little backyards that didn't get exercised and my heart broke. They were totally psycho. The rotties suit the amount of walking we are willing to do and they aren't great jumpers, so the fence doesn't have to be as high as for some other dogs. I like a fence just tall enough so the rott can jump up and look over the top, barking at intruders. Works a treat.


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 6, 2009)

*Billy Goat all the way.....they rarely bite have serious issues with tresspassers and have the ability to eat all evidence( of the tresspasser) lol...*


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 6, 2009)

P.S. Small and large dog combo is often good. Small dog sounds the alert, big dog backs it up. Our fluff dog always lets us know someone is near, then the rottie appears and they stay where they are.... Goulburn herper - geese aren't bad guard animals either.


----------



## xenathepython (Sep 6, 2009)

Geese. they are mental guard animals


----------



## derekm (Sep 6, 2009)

Temperament is much more important than breed in assessing the suitability of a dog to be either a guard dog or a personal protection dog. However, a consistent opinion I have heard from trainers is that a higher proportion of German Shepherds can be successfully trained as guard dogs working with human handlers than any other breed; however Dobermans are arguably better for unsupervised guard work even though they are harder to train and have a lower 'graduation' percentage than Shepherds.

For the same reasons that it is a good idea to discuss reptile husbandry with experienced and consistently successful breeders, I recommend that you discuss your guard dog needs with some experienced and successful commercial trainers before you decide.

One thing you don't want to do (personal experience speaking here) is buy a puppy with the intention of training it or having it trained as a guard dog when it grows up. If you have bought a 'fear biter' (and there's no way of telling when they're puppies) it will never be a suitable and trustworthy guard dog or personal protection dog.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Sep 6, 2009)

I use to own a Bull Mastiff x German Shep..she was beautiful and an amazing guard dog.I now own a beautiful huge n "hard" young Mastiff cross, bred purposely for guarding and hunting...she is showing great potential.For a serious guard and protection dog u cant go past Bandogs,Qld Mastiffs and most of the Mastiff /molloser breeds and all the beautiful mixes also Belgium Shepherd's can be quite good JMO  I agree with u Nick the Fila is the best Guard Dog in the world and soo beautiful too


----------



## smacktart (Sep 6, 2009)

sheppards no one stuffs with them they are strong smart very protective and a great pet


----------



## dodgie (Sep 6, 2009)

Amstaff's,i have two and i'm ten foot tall.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe it all depends on what you want. I choose my dogs as family first, anythig else is a bonus. I have a little foxy x who will guard us with his life and yet is the greatest mate for the kids. The mastiff x is also a softy with the kids, but anyone come in who he doesn't know and isn't invited isn't safe, He's not a biter, but he is protective, especially when the kids are here or when no one is home. 
Neither of these would ever be considered dangerous dogs, but I would hesitate if I didn't know them, 
Having both sizes is a huge bonus due to the varying responses to situations


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 6, 2009)

Bull arabs are good they are bred for hunting they are very quick and alert


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 6, 2009)

jinin said:


> Rhodesian Ridgebacks i have to say win it hands down! They have a loud and deep bark. Big Dogs. Can look agressive but not very often. Bark at every noise they hear. They where used in Zimbabwe(Rhodesia) to hunt lions in packs and apparently they were used to keep Zimbabweans off the white mens property. so i was told. I Have 1 and he does the best job he scares everyone, the only let down is that if the person wasnt scared by how he looks and sounds and ran at the dog. the ridgy wouldnt hurt anyone so it would hide and be scared. other than that great guard dog.


 I have a ridgy and she is the laziest dog ever...however we were planning on getting her guard dog trained.



dodgie said:


> Amstaff's,i have two and i'm ten foot tall.


My thoughts exactly...I had an Am Staff...the most beautiful dog ever...she was so affectionate and if I was at home alone, she would come and check on me every 15mins or so...it was so sweet...but if someone she didnt know tried to come in that was a different story...the only guy that was game enough to come into our yard when he didnt know her, got bailed up in a corner


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 6, 2009)

cattle dogs are most definitely considered to be biters. because that's what they're bred for. biting on the cows while herding.
kelpies are known more for barking (mine just went off not two seconds ago. lol) and will alert you when someone is around but they're not intimidating in size. but are definitely loyal and protective. mine took on a boxer that came too close to me.

but i did have a bullmastiff x bully who was a great guard dog. maxed out at about 35kg? but was solid as a rock and had a mean bark. and i'm sure she wouldn't have hesitated if anyone came in the yard. but no one was stupid enough to while we had her. very protective of me too while walking her or if i was home alone and someone came to the door.

now i'm thinking of getting a rotti, they are by far my new favourite guard dog looking breed. gentle as a lamb most of the time but pretty scary looking to anyone who doesn't know better!! you could also get it trained in personal protection...?


----------



## nonamesleft (Sep 6, 2009)

Mate, i think you should look into Bull Terriers! For some reason they have that look that everyone respects, and can realli make someone think twice before jumping the fence! they are great companions aswell, they will lay on your lap and watch tv! Not as high maintenence as a sheppard. And Dont worry about there size! but in saying that i dont think everyone should keep a bully! they WERE bred for a purpose and should be raised only with the right ppl


----------



## angel-p (Sep 6, 2009)

cattle dogs are great, i got mine for 5 bucks and its the best 5 bucks ive ever spent, the kids sit on him play with him and sleep with him and he loves every minute of it. he is a very loyal and friendly dog who is eager to please, when we go on our walks he is the friendliest dog of all to people and other dogs. if we are at the park, shops or beach he stays right beside the kids and watches over them, but anyone who comes near my backyard will not enter it. he lets them know its our territory and noone elses, his bark and speed at running toward them is enough to change anyones mind on coming in!


----------



## Russ2 (Sep 6, 2009)

Try a pure bread Marima, no one comes on to my property without ringing me first.
$900 for the dog $500 for sighns, treat them nice cause they have a long memory.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 6, 2009)

Staffy.


----------



## slip_phreak (Sep 6, 2009)

id say buy a couple of geese


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a hard one but all the best are illegal, ie : japanese tosa, dogo argetino, presa canario and of course the fila brasierlio (spelling) have a look at some of the pics on google they are awesome! but if you want a legal dog then i would say get a pure bred bull terrier, nothing more loyal and protective of its owner. My unlces one kept us in the car in the backyard for 30 minutes before he told it to calm down!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 6, 2009)

My family have had all sorts of dogs that are good gaurd doggs. at the moment my family all have Bull mastifs which are awsome gaurd dogs. we have had german sheppards and rotties they are all good but all have there ups and downs reaserch them and find ou abot all of them and base your decision on which suits you. 

Cheers

Damien


----------



## Barno111 (Sep 6, 2009)

I was too lazy to read the whole thread. But if you want something big and mean you cant go past here Guard Dog Training | Dog Obedience Training | Dog Boarding Kennels | Dog Sales


----------



## Mousie (Sep 6, 2009)

Not recommending them (no offence meant at all but if you need to ask what dogs make good guard dogs I dont think these guys are for you). I've just fallen in love with them.

A couple of interesting Boerboel clips.....

[video=youtube;XHXSeDWvyQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXSeDWvyQc&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;y6mhL3ANyJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6mhL3ANyJY&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## gozz (Sep 6, 2009)

I found a nice 45 does the trick


----------



## gozz (Sep 6, 2009)

But a nice bandog does the trick


----------



## winfieldblue (Sep 6, 2009)

go with a bullmastiff, they are very good guard dogs, they warn off intruders without attacking to kill, they attack only to "hold" the intruder.Originally bred to find and immobilize poachers,A Bullmastiff is courageous, extremely loyal to its family, calm, and loving. Bullmastiffs become intensely attached to their families. i would reccomend to get any dog from a breeder that way you can be sure how the temperment will turn out.
heres my bullmastiffxpit.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 6, 2009)

rotties are awesome but i used to own a GSP (german shorthaired pointer) and he he was one of the best guard dogs i ever had... 

so yea get a GSP!!


----------



## Australis (Sep 6, 2009)

Irish Wolfhounds, great for family protection.


----------



## Sel (Sep 9, 2009)

Doberman!!


----------



## Troyster (Sep 9, 2009)

Two Amstaffs seems to be working well for me at the moment,people even tend to cross the road to get out of my way whilst im walking them both.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 9, 2009)

Mousie said:


> Not recommending them (no offence meant at all but if you need to ask what dogs make good guard dogs I dont think these guys are for you). I've just fallen in love with them.
> 
> A couple of interesting Boerboel clips.....
> 
> ...



Those ones are pretty small, I have found a huge size variance in them, my mates is much bigger, 85kg, those ones don't look much over 60, his one has a oversized head for it's body too.


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2009)

two pitbulls to bring the intruder down and hold him.. 
and a machette to cut his head off works for me :lol:


----------



## seumas12345 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry guys but I have the best guard dog!


----------



## Troyster (Sep 9, 2009)

Colin said:


> two pitbulls to bring the intruder down and hold him..
> and a machette to cut his head off works for me :lol:


 

Pretty much the same for me Colin,minus the machette.Thats what my 40 odd kg male is for.


----------



## Troyster (Sep 9, 2009)

seumas12345 said:


> Sorry guys but I have the best guard dog!


 


Going back 12 months or so ago ,my local free paper had a warning in it that puppy owners should keep a close eye on them and preferably leave them inside if you were going out for prolonged periods as there was a gang of neanderthals (my edited version of what id like to call them) stealing pups and small breed dogs to use as bait dogs.
I would be keeping a very close eye on that cute little fella as people such as those mentioned above are everywhere and disappointingly its a sign of the times.


----------



## Junglecp (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

I did't read every thing! but for me a Doberman and Cane corso ar the best (we own bought and a Pitt) off course a pitt would be a great guard dog but i think there just to smart for only that work!


----------



## Midol (Sep 11, 2009)

Unless you intend to train it then it won't do ****. Anyone who has more than a basic understanding of dogs will be able to read when a dog is serious and bluff it into retreating. 

Get an alarm. Most people who think their dogs will "guard" are deluded.


----------



## Tetras (Sep 11, 2009)

hey,
Id go a doberman.
The germans bred them for purpose of hunting and, well, killing. thats why the ears and tails are cut off, to prevent them from getting caught in the weeds and what not when chasing people.
If not, just get a giant #%^! off dog. cant go wrong, only problem is that the bigger the dog, the bigger the crap and the bill for food


----------



## Midol (Sep 11, 2009)

There are very few working line doberman breeders in Australia, and those that do breed working line dobes won't sell to someone who just wants to guard their home.


----------

